# Using more than 1yeast strain in 1brew



## Coo brewing (12/8/16)

So I've just brewed my first ipa I'm actually going for a west coast style so it's going to be dry hopped a lot .ive put 1sachet mangrove jack English ale 1sachet mangrove jack Belgian triple and 100ml of yeast slurry from my last heff wlp300 .ive used them all for different reasons English because that's what everyone uses Belgian triple for the fruity esters and the heff yeast for cloudiness and esters it's been in my brew bucket for 2 hours and it's going nuts. Watch this space


----------



## Rocker1986 (12/8/16)

Everyone uses? I used American ale yeast for an American IPA I brewed last year.

I have no idea how that's gonna turn out with so many conflicting yeast influences, it might work or it might be complete shit. However, for your first attempt at a style it would probably be advisable to stick to the style rather than experimenting like that. Tweaks can be made on subsequent batches if desired.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (12/8/16)

Himmel - I would have to refer you to my excellent colleague who is a specialist in the field of ze weird shits brewing techniques, now please, over to you, ze August Professor Kerrplease!


----------



## Coo brewing (12/8/16)

Ok so blow off has commenced .i didn't mean to be rude about English ale yeast but every English IPA recipe if seen uses English ale yeast ,I know I said I'm doing an American IPA but I don't like using us05


----------



## peteru (12/8/16)

I've had a good run with WLP090 San Diego Super Yeast in US style IPAs in the 7-9% range. Last two times I used S-04, I was not happy with the result when compared to US-05, but both of those yeasts are disappointing when compared to WLP090.


----------



## MHB (12/8/16)

I think the choice of yeast is about as is about as individual as what we put on toast.
Mind you the idea of a Hefei/Tripple/pommie yeast mix sounds to me a bit like a crumpet with vegemite, strawberry jam and cocktail prawns - very individual.

Personally I would choose yeasts from complementary families, say mixed wheat yeasts in a Hefei, a couple of different Belgians may work well together, even Belgian/English...

There have been some problems reported with mixing various Lager strains, apparently they can cause each other to flock out early, the term co-precipitation comes to mind, might be worth doing some research if you are thinking of going that way.
Mark


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (12/8/16)

Also check that you don't mix K1, K2 and killer negative yeasts in a batch. They don't play nice together.

Edit: although Danstar says K factors exist in brewing yeast , the "Oxford Companion to Beer" says that no commercially produced beer yeast are killer positive


----------



## Coo brewing (12/8/16)

I'm just trying to achieve as many fruity aromas as possible and by the way the fermentation fridge is smelling this morning I'm happy .i used the heff yeast because I saw some were that the low flocking yeast will trap the hop flavours and keep in them in suspension


----------



## Radshoes (12/8/16)

just YOLO to your hearts content bro.


----------



## Mattrox (12/8/16)

radshoes said:


> just YOLO to your hearts content bro.


You Only Lautered Once?


----------



## stevonz (12/8/16)

you only live once... :chug:


----------



## hirschb (12/8/16)

Check out The Yeast Bay Funktown Pale yeast blend. It's my fave IPA yeast. And no worries about the brett, it's not actually a strain of brett, just a sacch that has some of the fruity esters of some brett strains.


----------



## fungrel (30/8/16)

hirschb said:


> Check out The Yeast Bay Funktown Pale yeast blend. It's my fave IPA yeast. And no worries about the brett, it's not actually a strain of brett, just a sacch that has some of the fruity esters of some brett strains.


Spinning up a starter of that yeast would throw off the balance of the yeast contained in the pack. If you use it, make sure to get it fresh. 

I've also had fantastic results with 1.2L starters of WLP644 and 5g of the Mauribrew 514 strain at around 22c. It will attenuate to around 70-75%


----------



## hirschb (30/8/16)

fungrel said:


> Spinning up a starter of that yeast would throw off the balance of the yeast contained in the pack. If you use it, make sure to get it fresh.
> 
> I've also had fantastic results with 1.2L starters of WLP644 and 5g of the Mauribrew 514 strain at around 22c. It will attenuate to around 70-75%


Yeah, in general, you want to avoid making a starter with a commercial yeast blend. I've done it with TYB Funktown and haven't seen a huge effect.


----------

